# Mclaren SLR 722 S Roadster 2009 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Not many times i have the pleasure to be around such nice Hiper Cars but this one was simply amazing , just to be...near.










It was a little after 09:00 when i arrive at Mercedes Portugal.










The car had been washed by them but the wheels were covered in silicone


















Claying










All the car had some minor marks but the trunk and bonnet had some deep ones.


















New machines to use with the Makita Sisters.


















Refining


















Some light scratches...


















One sanding mark not removed from factory , this 722S was never repainted and have 5200 kms.


















The never ending bonnet











































Carbon spoiler










5050










Corrected










Rear difuser










All done










Paint corrected and Cleaner fluid was used to prep the paint for the Crystal Rock and give some extra shine.










Curing while attending other details...












































What a huge engine










after


























Only exterior was done and some vacuum










I didn´t touch besides the glass in anything inside , so i put some pics for you guys to see the superb interior.


















Ready to showing off


































Superb wheels



































A detailing finish










Bla , bla , bla..bla...more pics.













































































































Simply amazing



















































Regards

Rui


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW. Not much i can add to that, that's awesome:doublesho


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

outstanding work Rui!


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful car!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

wowww ... fantastic car ... and excellent work as usual :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

...speechless.... Everything is superb!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that's incredible Rui! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great stuff


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Quality work on such a outstanding vehicle.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you Guys :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

No that is stunning, id prefer it with a hard top but beggars cant be choosers. lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Fantastic Rui! Amazing work sir


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Mercedes Portugal wanted "THE BEST" in the country to detail that magnificent supercar and they got it right by choosing for "CARDETAIL PORTUGAL"!!Amazing job as ever Rui looking forward to the next details in the pipeline @ CARDETAIL :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant job on a great car!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

As usual, great work Rui ! Looks like a piece of glass


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Monster of a car, Great work


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sensational car - awesome finish!

A very good friend of mine was part of the design team for the tyre pressure sensors on this. During testing on a proving ground he was a passenger whilst a test driver put it through its paces - even getting all 4 wheels airborne. Despite having to try and monitor his laptop during this he still to this day says it was the most exhilarating car experience of his life and puts it as more thrilling than his sky dive!!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome work, Awsome car :thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

my favorite car


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Rui, love the sun shots


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you guys and yes it´s a very special car and i don´t remember for a long time to be extra extra carefull about detailing a car :lol::lol:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning Rui :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..amazing:thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

MMmmmmm. Stunning work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jlw41 said:


> Absolutely stunning Rui :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Wow..amazing:thumb:





Dingo2002 said:


> MMmmmmm. Stunning work!


*More to come i hope 

Thanks :thumb:*


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

shaunwistow said:


> Beautiful


Yes it is :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Stunning still my dream machine !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great job. 

Still not seen one in person yet. 

Must be a privilege to work on and donut in the car park.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil H said:


> Stunning still my dream machine !


*Amazing car yes :thumb:*



Kerr said:


> Great job.
> 
> Still not seen one in person yet.
> 
> Must be a privilege to work on and donut in the car park.


:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolute legend of a car, Mercedes & Mclaren... a match made in heaven. 
A very lucky guy to be able to work on such a stunning piece of automotive beauty. Thanks for sharing Rui, excellent work as always :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on such special car, that thing looks just amazing :argie:.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Many Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work

Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

superb work Rui, the car looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Demetri said:


> Great work
> 
> Stunning motor :thumb:





Miguel Pestana said:


> superb work Rui, the car looks amazing :thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

what a finish! such an amazing car


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing car, great job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

twitchDC5 said:


> what a finish! such an amazing car





gatman said:


> Amazing car, great job


Thanks again Guys :thumb:


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Fabulous !!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic rui. :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning car...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful car :argie:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

ummmmm.... não ficou mauzito não senhor...com mais experiência acho que serás um bom Detailer, é normal....tens pouca experiência...:lol:

Fantastic "Brother" Rui!!!!!!

Absolutely AMAZING!!!!!

Best regards,

Jorge :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks :thumb:


*What can I say Rui, amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You have finally joined the Flex Club about time :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *What can I say Rui, amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You have finally joined the Flex Club about time :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

What a car! Great work as usual Rui:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> What a car! Great work as usual Rui:thumb:


Thank you Simon and more to come....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Been waiting to see this.. Stunning Rui great job sir...


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> Been waiting to see this.. Stunning Rui great job sir...


*Thanks Ronnie :wave:*



Nanolex said:


> Very well done! :thumb:


Thanks Florian , i have to talk to you regarding the next 2...cars im going to do


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

martin_46 said:


> Amazing :thumb:


Thank you martin


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

What a car.... Exceptional work Rui


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sex on Wheels! Top job Rui mate! :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome looking car, good work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stunning work on a stunning car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Rui :thumb:


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

prokopas said:


> What a car.... Exceptional work Rui





colarado red said:


> Stunning





-Raven- said:


> Sex on Wheels! Top job Rui mate! :thumb:





Bkjames said:


> Awesome looking car, good work :thumb:
> 
> Brian





3R10 said:


> Stunning work on a stunning car!





DMH-01 said:


> Great work as always Rui :thumb:





elsad-140 said:


> great work


Thank you all Guys :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

What a car with a perfect finish to match now!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Truly exceptional Rui!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> What a car with a perfect finish to match now!


*Welcome back (again ) Dave and thanks for your feedback , very nice from a Pro like yourself :thumb:*



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Truly exceptional Rui!!


*Many Thanks Master Russ :thumb:*


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks amazing! Outstanding job on a beautiful car:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Black.MB said:


> Looks amazing! Outstanding job on a beautiful car:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

More to come..


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work on a beautiful car!:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW !!! Just wow !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TopSport+ said:


> Concours


*Yes , Zymol Concours on a 300 SL from 1987 i think...:thumb:*



dazzlecar said:


> Amazing work on a beautiful car!:thumb:





R7KY D said:


> WOW !!! Just wow !


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning and very rare motor :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

VenomUK said:


> Stunning and very rare motor :thumb:


yes it is , here in Portugal exists 2 of 150 produced :thumb:


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

amazing work


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Top work on an amazing car. Would deffo be on my list if I ever won the lottery (unlikely since I never buy a ticket)!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

lovely car, nice work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work and such a wonderfull car


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Despite the fact that I keep track on your projects and I do not usually leave a comment, I must start writing one,as you always keep the level at high levels.

Top work and results, congrats Rui :thumb:


----------

